# Pet Panther



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

No...just hubby's massive pet black cat "Grig" 

We adopted him earlier in the year when we decided to get a cat for mice rather than put out poison when there are dogs in the house. He does catch mice, a good boy! He is neutered.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Deja vu... he looks exactly like my brother's cat! 
They found their's in the parking lot of a supermarket, hiding under the garbage container! 

He's a pretty boy!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Big `ol guy!

How many mice does he get?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

T o d d said:


> Big `ol guy!
> 
> How many mice does he get?



I need to get some more pictures of him so you guys can 
really get an idea of how big he really is. 

I know he's gotten a few, I found a half of one the other day that
he mangled. yuck!


----------

